# Z33 BRAKES ON Z31



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was on another website the other day and found a guys with an 85 turbo that was red, BUT WITH Z33 BRAKES? It was great!!! Has anyone seen this conversion or know if they will just fit up? Im know I could have torque members made up for it, I was just curious if anyone had seen it and knew more about it then I did.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Haven't heard about it, but sounds pretty cool. How big are the rotors on the Z33?


----------

